# Looking for a new wallpaper?



## aragon (Aug 3, 2009)

I found this today:

http://www.thelightworks.com/english/mehr/main_wall.htm

Had to share it!

Enjoy.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 3, 2009)

If that's supposed to be star wars, where's the sleestak?

Kids.  Next thing you know they're all flappin' around with their wheelie surf-boards sayin' dumb stuff like, "Gort, beringa!" and listenin' to Vangelis.


----------

